# Compustar VS Viper, Opinions?



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

Viper 5704 For $200 vs Compustar alarm/remote start Part number is FT-6000 with LCD remote kit and three in one sensor for $175.

Need a few things clarified, between the two what is the safest for manuel cars?
Also I have an ECU immobilizer defeated ECU do I still need the bypass module?

My main concerns are alarm, turbo timer built in, and remote start isn't something I'll be using every day.

Car is 2002 1.8t GTI AWP.


----------



## miguel6632 (Jan 16, 2012)

dont know about compustar but i ordered an code alarm ca6552 top of the line and it was a F*&^^ pain to put in and the flcan to bypass sucked in my 2000 jetta. i had to rip it off and sell it . the bad thing it has an external relay that it was a pain to figure out even after doing wire by wire. ive always done vipers with a 556uw and not an issue i just reordered the viper 5501 and calling it a day. thats just me. just trying to save u some headeches


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

viper all the way. just use a 556U and hardwire the rest (will have to go into the door for lock/unlock). 

If its a manual you'll have to catch the starter wire behind the relay box, you tie into that wire for clutch bypass (make sure to put it in manual mode, don't need ur car going into a building)


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

Well I was mainly interested in the Turbo timer aspect but since I heard on the 02+ it won't arm the alarm while the cars cooling down I was wondering if I did a Turbo timer and just the viper security system would that arm while the cars still running?

I should add will I need any Immobilizer bypass since my ecu has an Immobilizer defeat on it? I know on dball/FL cans they're easier to hook up using one.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

02337 said:


> Well I was mainly interested in the Turbo timer aspect but since I heard on the 02+ it won't arm the alarm while the cars cooling down I was wondering if I did a Turbo timer and just the viper security system would that arm while the cars still running?
> 
> I should add will I need any Immobilizer bypass since my ecu has an Immobilizer defeat on it? I know on dball/FL cans they're easier to hook up using one.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Aftermarket alarms disarm on ignition (once there's an ignition input the alarm shuts off).

I have the 5901 and use the turbo timer quite often. 

The aftermarket alarm is armed during turbo timer (just make sure to hit lock), the factory is not. Once the car shuts down, the factory alarm arms as well.

Are you worried about someone stealing the car or stealing something in your car?
No one can steal your car during turbo timer. If it's installed correctly then they cannot put the car in gear (if it is a manual once they hit the brake or put down the ebrake the remote start/turbo timer will shut down - automatic once they hit the brake to put it in gear it will shut down).

Stealing something in your car, once again, the aftermarket will still be armed, factory will not (once again the car is still locked either way).

If you have immo defeat then you will not need an immobilizer bypass. 

Here's the benefit/detriment of using the FL-CAN for convenience features:

Benefits:
3 wires (CAN H, CAN L, and ignition) to install and it will do:
Lock, unlock, trunk pop, factory alarm disarm for remote start, door triggers, hood trigger, trunk trigger, tach, etc.

Detriments:
Slow reaction.
You hit the unlock button and there's a delay.
Extra money for something that can be done easily without it.


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

I'm mainly concerned with the Turbo timer. The stock alarm isn't bad once I fix my door switch I'm just concerned with the safety of the Turbo timer. Turbo timer is gonna run me about 50 dollars and I can pick up a new viper 350 security system for 60( just for the added benefit of having a additional security system)

On the other hand a viper 5701 2 way is only $130 which I believe does Turbo timer as well.

I'm interested mainly in the Turbo timer and security, I have a feeling if someone sees a car running with no one in it it only makes them more attracted to steal it or try. I take my faceplate and lock my things up in the glove box, only thing I keep are tools in the car.

So the remote start isn't that interesting to me, plus the car being a Manuel scares me even if its installed correctly.
my options stand now like this.
Turbo timer+viper 350=$105
Viper 5701=$130
Viper 5704=$195.

Really only benefit I see to the 5704 is the LCD remote.
Any input on these options? Like I said remote start isn't the biggest deal.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

I would just get the 5701. One unit that does it all. Te remote strt physically will not work unless te car is in neutral w ebrake up (there's a procedure to ensure it).


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

So far you've been a fantastic help, I recently actually found a Viper 3203V at my work (2 way Security) on clearance for $50, I was thinking of picking that up and adding on the remote start.

I cannot find the remote start PN I know it's upgradable as before when we sold this unit I ordered the parts for a customer. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

If no Remote start is available I still think $50 for 2 way security + $50 for turbo timer is a great deal.

Thoughts? Thanks


----------

